# Verizon software trying to install.



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

Running stock Rom I'm rooted deferred it to tomorrow afternoon. I don't want to install help.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

Install a custom recovery such as Clockwork Mod or TWRP (if you haven't already), do a backup from recovery, and get thee to one of the many excellent custom ROMs found here or xda. If you're really determined to stay where you are, you can uninstall or freeze the apps responsible for OTA updates. I don't remember off the top of my head which ones they are, but you should be able to do a search and find out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Root it and block it nao. Seen one report of the update auto-installing when the user deferred the update. Better safe than sorry.

Blocking the update involves going in and freezing fwupgrader in Titanium. If the update is already downloaded, do that, then go into recovery and wipe cache.

Actually, if you don't mind I'm sure the devs would like to pick through the actual update and see what is in it. If you root it and freeze the app it can't install, also if you root it and install CWM it can't install (CWM won't install factory OTAs). If you could do that then use a root explorer app (Astro, Root Explorer) and get the update from the cache and upload it somewhere, I'm sure there is plenty of people here would like to see what is actually included in this update.


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm rooted and froze the upgrade I have cmw installed. So if I dl the update it will not install? I'm happy to help if a dev wants the update

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

We already got it, no need. Just go ahead and clean it out of your cache.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Root it and block it nao. Seen one report of the update auto-installing when the user deferred the update. Better safe than sorry.


Make it two. It autoinstalled last night after I deferred it for the second time. It seems to have fixed the loss of data connection when switching between 3g and 4g and the radio seems to be working better overall. It includes the remote diagnostic tool that CANNOT be disabled. Other than that I haven't seen anything new


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm testing OTA now for root and unlock. Have to see if its been pushed to my area yet.

EDIT: Pushed to my area. Time to check for success.


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

I froze it but it still wants to install. Clear partition cache and delvik cache. I just cleared partition only.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

